# How to uninstall OEM apps like Groove,....?



## Dragunov404 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi,

I want to uninstall Groove of my Windows Mobile, cause during migration the icon is empty in the list.

If I do a hard reset, then the icon of roaming appears and cannot get rid of those icon again, even if roaming is disabled

Thanks!


----------



## muhschaf (Apr 8, 2016)

It looks like that Windows 10 Mobile is a FULL GROWN 64bit Windows ARM(!) Operation System for Snapdragon or Qualcom Processors! 
With a fully functional Taskmanager and same design structur the the intel x86 (32 and 64bit) counterpart.
I only at the start right now, but my assumption is that you have first to unlock root access. That is like Admin access on the Desktop Computer.
After that you should be able to access the regedit and the System folder of the Phone and with that you can easily remove, add or change anything you want.


----------

